# Green chile sauce recipe



## slipknotic82

Hello I have been trying to make a green chile sauce like a place called Chubbys ( also like Santiagos or Tamale kitchen) in Denver CO and can not get it right not even close I have tried every recipe you can search for on google and nothing. If anyone knows what type of sauce I mean please help me out with a recipe like those places.

Thanks,

Jasmine


----------



## phatch

This is the basic approach
[thread="43825"]Chile Verde Submitted For Your Approval [/thread]
Let us know what you've tried and how you think it's not like what Chubby's sells. We may be able to tweak your technique and/or recipe into what you want.


----------



## phatch

A popular local famly chain here in Salt Lake City, this is purported to be their style of Chile Verde.There are things I'd change but it might help you get closer to what you're looking for. It has much the same appearance as the picture you posted.

Chile verde (La Frontera-style)

This is best served over bean burritos and topped with shredded cheese, diced onions and salsa.

2 pounds pork roast, loin or Boston butt

10 tomatillos, stems and papers removed, cut into large chunks

6 small jalapeño chiles, stems and seeds removed, cut into pieces

6 serrano chiles, stems and seeds removed, cut into pieces

3 Anaheim chiles (optional), stems and seeds removed, cut into pieces

1/2 cup fresh cilantro

1 (4-ounce) can green chiles

1 (10-ounce) can diced tomatoes

1 (7-ounce) can tomato sauce

2 cups chicken broth

1 teaspoon oregano

1 teaspoon ground cumin

1 teaspoon chili powder

1/4 cup all-purpose flour

Salt and freshly ground pepper

2 tablespoons olive oil, plus more as needed

1 large onion, chopped, some reserved for garnish

1 tablespoon minced garlic

2 tablespoons cornstarch

2 ounces cold water

Grated cheese for garnish

Cut the pork into small chunks.

In the bowl of a food processor, add the tomatillos, jalapeño, serrano and Anaheim chiles, if using, and cilantro and purée them all. Add the can of green chiles, diced tomatoes and tomato sauce to the food processor. Continue blending until the mixture is a consistent color.

Pour the mixture into a slow-cooker. Add the chicken broth, oregano, cumin and chili powder.

Turn the slow-cooker on high heat and cover.

Meanwhile, dust the pork with flour, salt and pepper.

In a large frying pan over medium heat, warm the oil. Add the onions and garlic and sauté until the onions are tender, about 5 minutes. Transfer to the slow-cooker.

Add more oil and add the pork in batches, and cook until browned thoroughly. Transfer to the slow-cooker. Let cook in the in the slow-cooker on high for 2 hours.

After 2 hours, reduce the heat to medium or low and cook for at least another 2 hours. For very tender pork, cook on low heat for 8 or more hours.

Thirty minutes before serving, mix the cornstarch with water, and add it to the slow-cooker. Add more if you want to thicken it further.

Cover the bean burritos with the chile verde pork, and garnish with chopped onions and grated cheese.

Makes »* 12 servings*


----------



## boar_d_laze

Pardon me for saying so Phatch, but while that's an interesting _chile verde de cerdo_ (pork with green chile) recipe, but while it has a few ingredients in common is not at all the same thing as the_ salsa fresca de chile verde_ which is the subject of this thread.

Jasmine, there are many variations on _salsa fresca_, and I'm afraid I'm unfamiliar with what they serve at your restaurant. Assuming I've got it right and it really is a _salsa fresca_ table sauce, it's going to be a combination of lightly stewed or canned tomatoes and/or tomatillos, chopped fresh green chiles (probably jalapeno and/or serrano) chopped onion, cilantro, lime juice, and possibly some finely chopped raw garlic.

Using stewed tomatoes and/or tomatillos is what separates a salsa fresca from a salsa cruda (which is the generic and more "authentic" name for what many Americans call _pico de gallo_).

BDL


----------



## phatch

We'll have to get slipknot to chime in for more specifics, but I'm pretty sure that's a chile verde. Look at how it clings to the sides of the styrofoam. That's a grease behavior. Salsa/water beads up and runs off.  And when I was looking for other discussions of chubbys, it was all about the chile verde.


----------



## slipknotic82

Phatch,

Thank you for your reply but as boar_d_laze said that is a good chile verde it's not really what I am talking about. It is hard to explain unless you have had it I think it is pretty native to CO. It is a sauce almost like a creamy gravy but hot and flavorful.


----------



## slipknotic82

phatch said:


> We'll have to get slipknot to chime in for more specifics, but I'm pretty sure that's a chile verde. Look at how it clings to the sides of the styrofoam. That's a grease behavior. Salsa/water beads up and runs off. And when I was looking for other discussions of chubbys, it was all about the chile verde.


Yes it is called chile verde but it's not the kind most people think. It is more like a sauce it is not health food as you can see the grease it is like 2 in the morning had too many drinks lets go to chubbys lol


----------



## boar_d_laze

The "creaminess" _may possibly _result from partially cooked down tomatillos.

It's hard to read the actual color of the salsa from your picture -- does it have some red tomato as well?

Is the taste mostly cooked or raw?

Does the restaurant serve it as a table sauce?

When they serve tacos suaves (soft tacos), do they use it as "taco sauce?"

BDL


----------



## slipknotic82

boar_d_laze said:


> The "creaminess" _may possibly _result from partially cooked down tomatillos.
> 
> It's hard to read the actual color of the salsa from your picture -- does it have some red tomato as well?
> 
> Is the taste mostly cooked or raw?
> 
> Does the restaurant serve it as a table sauce?
> 
> When they serve tacos suaves (soft tacos), do they use it as "taco sauce?"
> 
> Yes it is tomatoes not tomatillos
> 
> the color is like a brownish orange hue
> 
> It taste cooked not like flour
> 
> And it is used as a smothering sauce for fries or burritos
> 
> I will try and find a different picture.
> 
> 
> 
> BDL


----------



## phatch

Any meat in it? It looks an awful lot like the sauce from our local La Frontera chain. And it is used the same way. They just call theirs chile verde and it does have pork in it.


----------



## indygal

I too am unfamiliar with the style of chili sauce you are referring to.   But I sympathize.  There is a local chain of Mexican restaurants in New Mexico, and we stopped at 2 of them as we were going through, coming and going.   We loved their sauce and I even grew anaheim cihlis this last summer to try and duplicate it.  Well, I made a good green chili sauce (sans tomatilla's BTW, which I'm pretty sure were not in the ones we loved).  But alas, I was never able to duplicatei t.   I can only pray they have phenominal success and expance east of the Mississippi soon.

Phatch, I like your receipe in many ways.  I think I'll try it, leave out the tomatillos (I have no objection to them, it is just that I could not taste them in the sauce I liked so much) and play around with the pepper types in it to make up the same volume.)   I'm sure to come up with at least one version we like as well.

D.


----------



## slipknotic82

There is pork in it, but just flecks of it.


----------



## az terri

I tried to make a copy of a local restaurant's green sauce and what finally gave it the taste I was after was to thicken it with Masa Harina!  If you can't get that, add finely ground corn tortillas.


----------



## slipknotic82

Thank you, I will give it a try. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## sfsavant

I see there are those out there that, like me, have sought to recreate the chili at Chubbys in Colorado.  I have unlocked the secret and it's not that difficult to do, but it took some knowhow and an understanding of the operations of a food business.  So first thing you have to ask yourself is this.  Why doesn't Chubby's have that much pork in it, meaning you rarely see shreds of pork, but the flavor and some smaller specs are there. Also, I bet you're wondering how to achieve the right consistency, meaning you want that thick chili like thickness, but at the same time, the same galatiness gooey goodness.

I have experimented, with100lbs of Hatch Chiles and put myself in the to the head of someone that would own a Chubbys and I have unlocked the secret to the chili.  I might be wrong and I might be right, so I'm asking that two or three people contact me directly and I'll offer my recipe and you see if it works.  Hatch Chile season is ending soon so write me soon so you can use the good stuff.

Beware, this recipe is fat loaded and dangerous cause now you can make gallons of chubby's like chili and pretty cheap, hence the reason those places are making nothing but money.  The chili is cheap to make.  Teh process is the key.  Write me and lets go over the details of some peer review of my recipe.


----------



## slipknotic82

I messaged you Sfsavant


----------



## gildedlily

Chile like chubby's chile? That would be amazing! I've been away from Colorado for a year or two and for the life of me I can't get my chile to have the same consistency and flavor! Sfsavant, I would love that recipe, I messaged you.


----------



## anitaedge

May I get your "copycat" Chubby's recipe? I have a quart of Chubby's green chili in my fridge - I bought it Saturday with the express purpose of deconstructing the recipe. It is definitely high-fat, after dishing some out (cold), the spoon is coated with a layer of fat. And "gelatinous" also describes it when it's cold. There is very little pork in it - just little pieces. I'll be happy to work with your recipe and see just how close I can get. You can send me the recipe at [email protected]. I don't see a way to send private messages here. For some decent pictures of their chili, you can go to their website at http://www.originalchubbys1.com/

Thanks!
Anita


----------



## phatch

Mouse over the member's name. A popup menu will have the pm option.


----------



## jason armstrong

I also have messaged you also Sfsavant, I would like to try this chile, and compare the flavors and consistency, wow if it's that cheap, I may be gaining a few pounds...


----------



## dledeborah

Could you send me the Chubbys green chili sauce recipe too  ?   FL doesn't know what green chili is..  and that is the best place ever , along with Tamale kitchen,  they are very very alike..


----------



## cheflayne

[h1]Sfsavant made one post, 19 weeks ago, so don't be too disappointed if you don't get a reply.[/h1]


----------



## jibarito

That looks like salsa al morcajete. Roast the chiles and green tomatoes on either a pan or over open flame then use a stone mortar and pestle (morcajete) to grind garlic salt the chiles and tomatoes. You can find various recipes on youtube if you search for salsa al morcajete.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jibarito

Jibarito said:


> That looks like salsa al morcajete. Roast the chiles and green tomatoes on either a pan or over open flame then use a stone mortar and pestle (morcajete) to grind garlic salt the chiles and tomatoes. You can find various recipes on youtube if you search for salsa al morcajete.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojimen

Sfsvant...not sure if you are still offering this chubby's recipe intent. I worked there 22 years ago, prep line for a few months as my first job, not kitchen and have recently become interested into looking to nail down this recipe as I no longer live in Colorado, have kids and would love for them to taste a mild version of a green chile sauce that I absolutely love.

Tempted to call Norman Campbell, owner of the Aurora, CO location where I worked to ask him but I doubt he remembers me and would offer the secret recipe. Thanks in advance. [email protected] Thank you!!


----------



## mspice

Can I have the recipe please.


----------



## bearbear06

I know your post is older but please help me get Chubby's recipe or at least close to it. I would appreciate it!


----------



## IbMoms

sfsavant said:


> I see there are those out there that, like me, have sought to recreate the chili at Chubbys in Colorado. I have unlocked the secret and it's not that difficult to do, but it took some knowhow and an understanding of the operations of a food business. So first thing you have to ask yourself is this. Why doesn't Chubby's have that much pork in it, meaning you rarely see shreds of pork, but the flavor and some smaller specs are there. Also, I bet you're wondering how to achieve the right consistency, meaning you want that thick chili like thickness, but at the same time, the same galatiness gooey goodness.
> 
> I have experimented, with100lbs of Hatch Chiles and put myself in the to the head of someone that would own a Chubbys and I have unlocked the secret to the chili. I might be wrong and I might be right, so I'm asking that two or three people contact me directly and I'll offer my recipe and you see if it works. Hatch Chile season is ending soon so write me soon so you can use the good stuff.
> 
> Beware, this recipe is fat loaded and dangerous cause now you can make gallons of chubby's like chili and pretty cheap, hence the reason those places are making nothing but money. The chili is cheap to make. Teh process is the key. Write me and lets go over the details of some peer review of my recipe.


----------



## IbMoms

Hi, I am also a Chubby s addict. I lived 2 blks from them for 16 years. So please bring it on.


----------



## IbMoms

anitaedge said:


> May I get your "copycat" Chubby's recipe? I have a quart of Chubby's green chili in my fridge - I bought it Saturday with the express purpose of deconstructing the recipe. It is definitely high-fat, after dishing some out (cold), the spoon is coated with a layer of fat. And "gelatinous" also describes it when it's cold. There is very little pork in it - just little pieces. I'll be happy to work with your recipe and see just how close I can get. You can send me the recipe at [email protected]. I don't see a way to send private messages here. For some decent pictures of their chili, you can go to their website at http://www.originalchubbys1.com/
> 
> Thanks!
> Anita


Did you ever get that recipe?


----------



## Rudy59

Denver greens, of which Chubby's is a mediocre example, share a number of characteristics. (Note that Chubby's refers to at least two distinct operations owing to a family feud years ago. The original is on W. 38th.http://www.westword.com/news/smothered-the-saga-of-the-chubbys-empire-5096433) Hot Hatch chiles. Roux thickened. Very often orange from tomatoes. Seldom tomatillos. Almost always includes pork.


----------



## seabeecook

@sfsavant has not been active on the board since October 28, 2013. So, please do not expect any recipes from him/her. There are any number of chili verde recipes on the web. I prepare mine with tomatillos, poblano and jalapeno chilies, onion, garlic, cilantro and spices (cumin, coriander, salt and pepper). I may add Worcestershire sauce and dried arbol chilies and thin it with stock (chicken, pork or vegetable). At my summer camp, we save the renderings from roasting pork butt and use it for dishes like this. (Rendered fat from pork butt is great for biscuits and gravy!)


----------

